# Volcano Vape Help



## TpAIN (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey everyone im trying to make my own version of the volcano vaporizer. Ive heard of people using coffee pots or welding tools to do it but I'd like to hear ur suggestions. One thing to keep in my mind, one reason the volcano is the "best" vaporizer is because it actually heats all the air inside to   w/e degree that thing gets to instead of just heating a piece of metal with the bud sitting on it. Keep that in mind and brain storm!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL....I just finished a post on this.


----------

